# SS 27.09.13 - Beethoven #6 "Pastoral"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Continuing on until Bix returns...

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

*Ludwig Van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)*

Symphony # 6 in F Major, Op. 68 "Pastoral" 

1. Allegro ma non troppo
2. Andante molto mosso
3. Allegro
4. Allegro
5. Allegretto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I once learned a new word from reading an LP review of the "Pastoral" as performed by Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt and, I believe it was the Vienna Philharmonic on London (Decca). The reviewer said everything was played well, but it was a bit "demure". I was 21 years old at the time and I had never heard the word "demure" before.

I don't know if I'll have the time to participate this week, but I know I have the Bernstein and Szell versions. I'm hoping I've got Steinberg. If I do, and I have time, I'll do that one.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I'll participate this week. Sorry I didn't last week, but I've heard the Dvorak 9th too many times to want to hear it again just then.

I'll go for Tennstedt/London Philharmonic on this one.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've been looking through my collection all day today trying to decide with 6th I hadn't heard in a while.

I decided I'm going to listen to:
Herbert Von Karajan with the Berlin Philharmonic (1976)


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll participate, but can't decide yet which recording to go with. These are my options:

Vanska/Minnesota
Szell/Cleveland
Zinman/Zurich
Klemperer/Philharmonia

I am tempted to go with Zinman, as I haven't listened to that one in a while.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

I'm going with a DVD for this one, Leonard Bernstein conducting the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I will participate. I have nothing to choose from as I own only one recording of the 6th - of all Beethoven's symphonies for that matter: The HIP performance by Frans Brüggen and his Orchestra of the 18th century.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For many (and myself as well), the finest Pastoral is Bruno Walter with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. The bad news: You can only get the Sony remaster as a download. The good news: The whole set of remastered symphonies is nine bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vol..._shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1380318099&sr=301-2


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among those I know with a relatively fast first movement - Paray, Dorati/LSO, Scherchen & Bernstein/NYPO, I picked the Dorati/LSO, a bit of a random choice though, but probably the one with the best sound.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Now playing : Blomstedt & Dresden Staatskapelle


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Listened to Tennstedt with the London Philharmonic. It's a solid reading in early digital sound, a bit on the faster side in the outer movements, but a good reading nonetheless, if not exactly revelatory.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

This is my favorite Beethoven symphony. I think I'll listen to the Karajan 1963.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Steinberg/Pittsburgh Symphony Capitol/EMI 1952.

As usual, there's nothing fussy about Steinberg. He makes the first movement a brisk walk rather than a slow ramble, but nothing seems forced or hectic. It just moves along very nicely. He is able to take the repeats in both the first and last movements this way without boring the listener. 

There are a couple of revealing details in his reading. In particular, in the trio of the scherzo, by giving equal time and emphasis to the last four or five notes in the first phrase, he actually makes clear that the penultimate note in that phrase is not what most conductors always made me think it was. 

The 1952 mono sound is quite serviceable. I don't know that this is a better reading than Szell's, but I'm glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Anima Aeterna and Immerseel for me! My favourite Beethoven symphony cycle!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gerard Schwarz- New York Chamber Symphony Delos


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I skipped out on a few, but will probably listen to this. Unfortunately I over-listened to it about a year ago (Böhm recording), and since then it has not been among my favorites; but a few days ago I suddenly found myself recalling some musical passages, and remarking to myself it sounded like Beethoven but unaware what it was: but then I realized: Pastoral!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I re-listened to Karajan's 1976 recording on Saturday. It had been a while since I had heard it. I still think it was probably Karajan's best recording of the 6th.

It's a very fine reading although I don't feel it necessarily tops Bohm, Walter, Kempe or Monteux for me, but it's still very nice with good sound.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> I re-listened to Karajan's 1976 recording on Saturday. It had been a while since I had heard it. I still think it was probably Karajan's best recording of the 6th.
> 
> It's a very fine reading although I don't feel it necessarily tops Bohm, Walter, Kempe or Monteux for me, but it's still very nice with good sound.


Yes, terrific. A really rapturous shepherd's song for the finale.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a very good performance of the 6th.


----------



## Andrei (Sep 11, 2013)

Will you guys let me play if I listen only to the final movement, the Allegretto? I don't have a particular favourite interpretation but Roger Norrington with the London Classical Players is well recorded / mastered.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

One of the most striking versions of this symphony I have heard is a live recording by Carlos Kleiber and and Bayerisches Staatsorchester, 1983, available on the Orfeo label.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I listened to Abbado this morning. What a bland version! The tempos were fine, but everything was evened out and rounded off. It was expressionless like a rehearsal at the end of the day when everyone wants to go home. And then the storm came and it was as if he needed to wake the band up. WHAM! goes the tympany. Really awful.


----------

